# Billing Fetal Echocardiography



## AB87 (Oct 4, 2012)

Im Billing for the Fetal Echos and we are confused on how to bill them. We want to know are the following CPTs 76826-26 and 76828-26 Can be billed together or are they Separate Porcedures? Same for 76825-26 and 76827-26. Last Can 93325-26 Be billed as an Add on Code?

Thank You So Much for your help in Advance


----------



## preserene (Oct 4, 2012)

Initial:
Fetal Echocardio – 2D real time (singleton, twins, or triplet)- 76825 
Fetal Echo Doppler 76827.
Fetal Color (Flow) Doppler – 93325.
Follow up:
Fetal Echo:76826.
Fetal Echo Doppler:76828.
All three are not to be bundled and have to be billed separately, even if done at the same sitting.
Fetal Doppler Echo color flow mapping 93325, always in conjunction with any one of these: 76825-76828 ( fetal ).


----------



## AB87 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank You very Much


----------

